# Identify Stanley level?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I picked up a level at a garage sale over the week-end, I guess mainly cause it was only $1.
It is marked Stanley Mod. 233-24. It has unusual (to me) windows in that each window has TWO bubbles, and they will NEVER line up the same. Set it on edge on my work bench and one bubble will be dead on and the other will be way off, maybe even out of sight. I can see small arrows inside the window. The level is all metal and in pretty darned good shape, but It'll drive you nuts!! HA!
I suspect some of the old, bearded and toothless, gnarled and nasty, grim faced and worn members will have some familiarity with this tool and be able to fill us in on it.
As the acknowledged class slow boy.....I haven't a clue.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Anniedog

That's the way it should be.
So you can use it Vert. or Horz.

This type of level is called a contractors type (hvy.duty) and a real buy at one buck.

from one of the "the old gnarled and nasty, grim faced and worn out member"

Bj


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

Anniedog said:


> I suspect some of the old, bearded and toothless, gnarled and nasty, grim faced and worn members will have some familiarity with this tool and be able to fill us in on it.
> As the acknowledged class slow boy.....I haven't a clue.


Okay, I fit about 50% of that description! 

What you have is most likely a spirit level. It gets it name from the fluid used in the vials - mineral spirits, hence the term "spirit level".

If you look closely the vials are probably slightly curved, the main difference here is that the curvature determines the sensitivity and therefore eliminates the distortion that is associated with a straight (one that can be read 360 degree around) vial.

The curved vial generally provides a greater "accuracy" (not sensitivity) than the straight vial. The curved vial must be hand set, making sure that the crown of the vial is up, and must contain two vials in each location so that both working edges of the level can be used.

The straight vial is generally used today because it can theoretically be inserted in any direction around its circumference and should be accurate. This speeds the manufacturing process greatly, thus lending itself to the "economy" style of level so prevalent in all the “box” hardware stores.


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

Oops! Forgot to add that the small arrows you see inside the window point to the face that particular vial should be aligned with.


----------



## robertlor08 (Nov 17, 2010)

I was just given the same level with all the sight glasses removed and am trying to find out how to reinstall them. I am pretty sure that one set is for horizontal, one for vertical and one for 45degrees. The sister set or the sight glass set on the opposite side of the hole is for when you use the other side of the level. For example if you are measuring a horizontal piece of wood the lower buble will line up. When you flip the level over you will use the other buble in the same hole.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

My first level was homemade - an equilateral triangle with a string attached to the top and a rock tied to the end of the string. I learned that while working on the pyramids.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Robert...

a quick google search indicates that the 2 end viles run vertical to the level and the middle one is horizontal.....


----------

